# Home surveillance system



## theospikachu (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, I really need some help.
I want to make a video surveillance system for 400 $. Main purpose of the system would be to watch how employees act when we are away. The environment is very dusty. There are at least 2 rooms, which must be monitored (6mx5m and 6mx12m). Also 1(or more) cam is needed for outside. There must be a possibility to access surveillance system from the internet. In the future (when I get extra money) I want to increase number of cams. I prefer ip cams. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chololatino (Jul 21, 2013)

Make sure to get a DVR that runs properly and works fine for the set-up. There many DVRs and security cameras to choose from. 

Also get a DVR where you get many camera choices cuz some have only one specific type of security camera compatible with that DVR. Unless you are getting either a bundle with the DVR, security cameras, AC adapters, camera stands, etc.


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

SWANN 8 camera port, 2 TB , 3MP , 1080P camera system is the best deal. Look on Samsclub.com 

Comes with 4 cameras, you can upgrade later. Buy the best quality period. Don't settle for low quality video. Something happens you won't be able to use the low quality video to read license plates, see faces etc... So many people and stores install crappy low quality systems, when something happens the footage is not usable.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

If you have a PC running at the property this is easy... just get the BlueIris software and a few ip cams. BlueIris is compatible with just about any ip cam (not DropCam). Cams can be WiFi, ethernet, or best POE plugged into router or ethernet switches. Get a 2 or 3 TB drive for the PC to store video. BlueIris also includes a webserver that provides remote access from web browsers and smartphones. Done.


----------

